# JDBC + Oracle + ConnectionPool



## Oracle (21. Dez 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin an einem Zeiterfassung-Projekt dran, das in JSP geschrieben wird. Das Front-End geht gegen eine Oracle-DB (9iR2, 9.2.0.5.0). 

So nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem. Es gibt ja die Moeglichkeit den "ConnectionPool" zu nutzen, was sich in meinem Fall auch sehr gut anbieten wuerde. Nun wie programmiere ich sowas in Java? (komme eigentlich aus der PHP-Ecke und habe sowas noch nie gemacht)

Am liebsten waere mir so ein Schritt-fuer-Scritt-Beispiel/Anleitung oder sogar eine fertige Klasse mit allen Methoden und Eigentschaften.

Achja, ich benutze den JDBC-Treiber von Oracle (ojdbc14.jar). Als IDE benutze ich NetBeans 4.1, JDK 1.5.0_06 und Tomcat 5.5.12.

Danke im Voraus.

'Oracle


----------



## bronks (21. Dez 2005)

Da stehts: http://www.netbeans.org/kb/40/using-netbeans/dbconn.html  im unteren Teil der Seite unter dieser Überschrift: "Connect Using a Tomcat Database Connection Pool"


----------



## Oracle (22. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

danke fuer den Link. Den kannte ich schon, nur was ich suche ist, ConnectionPool nicht ueber Tomcat, sondern ueber das Quellcode.

'Oracle


----------



## Gast (3. Jan 2006)

Connection-Pooling selbst programmieren ist nicht wirklich rational. Du benutzt deine Anwendung immer innerhalb eines Containers (Tomcat, usw) also ist es naheliegend die Features des Containers auch zu nutzen. Wenn du es selbst machst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht gross, dass du ein besseres Connection-pooling schaffst als in Tomcat. Konzentriere dich auf dein Ziel (Zeiterfassung). Und ich habe bisher noch keine Tutorials in diese Richtung gesehen. 

Viele Grüsse
Dein Kollege.


----------

